
Show HN: Go-gitdir – Simple Git hosting with just a directory - belak
https://github.com/belak/go-gitdir
======
belak
Hey all, this is a project I’ve been working on and finally decided it was
ready enough to show it to the public.

The idea was just to build an SSH server for hosting repos which can be
configured using git to show that something can be built that’s pretty solid
and doesn’t depend on openssh.

It’s based on my past work on the gliderlabs/ssh library, the Gitea SSH
server, and some experiments with git internals in go.

